# Best path back to unrooted stock?



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

My maps gps lock got totally f*cked by synergy 1.7 so it was suggested to go back to stock and reroot since flashing new rom from clean wipe did not work.

A lot of links and methods are out of date, so I was wondering what the best way to get back to stock at this point.

I have the latest odin on my computer, I guess I'm looking for the most recent or most reliable stock image to flash.

Thanks

SGS3 production


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

Have you tried this...

*Section 2:*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]*How to get back to Stock from any rom*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 1: Download/Install Odin and Samsung drivers from section 1:[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 2: Download one of these [/background]*Factory STOCK Bloated 4.0.4*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] roms to your pc-[/background]
*VRALF2-*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]http://bit.ly/Pp1Kdb[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (you will need to unzip these with 7zip to extract the .tar file)[/background]
*VRALG1(Latest OTA)- http://goo.im/devs/i...ow_ship.tar.zip*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 3: Power device off, then hold the volume down/home/power keys until you see a yellow triangle, then press the volume up key to access "download mode"[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 4: Open Odin and connect the oem usb cable to pc & device, you should see a "comport #" in upper left hand corner of odin[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 5: Uncheck auto reboot[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 6: Click on the PDA function of odin and select the file you downloaded in step 2. Should take roughly 8min, then odin will say pass/reset[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 7: Pull and reinsert the battery[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 8: Press and hold the volume up/home/power keys until you see a green android, you should boot into stock recovery[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 9: Wipe data/factory reset[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Step 10: Reboot! (You should now be booted into factory stock bloated ICS 4.0.4)[/background]


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Odin is ALWAYS the best method when you need to start from scratch


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

I was planning on using odin, just wanted to make sure I had the correct file.

Should it be a .tar or .img file I drop in PDA on odin?

SGS3 production


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> I was planning on using odin, just wanted to make sure I had the correct file.
> 
> Should it be a .tar or .img file I drop in PDA on odin?
> 
> SGS3 production


.tar.md5

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it true that I have to take off the md5 extension when I drop it in odin?

SGS3 production


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> Is it true that I have to take off the md5 extension when I drop it in odin?
> 
> SGS3 production


No, you don't take off the md5 extension. Use 7zip or Winrar to extract the .tar file from the .tar.md5 file. Right click on the Stock-unrooted VZW zip, left click on "extract here" if Winrar, I think for 7zip it may say unzip or unzip here, and you a file called HOME_I535VRALF2_I535VZWALF2_618049_REV09_user_low_ship.tar will appear. That is what ODIN will see and what you should load into the PDA section. By simply erasing the md5 extension you are essentially getting rid of the md5 checksum which is an important safety.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Got it. Thanks for the help. As soon as I get off the train home from work I'll get into it

SGS3 production


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> Got it. Thanks for the help. As soon as I get off the train home from work I'll get into it
> 
> SGS3 production


Good luck! Just follow step by step and it should be easy as cream pie cake with frosting and a cherry and rainbow sprinkles.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

greenlantan said:


> Good luck! Just follow step by step and it should be easy as cream pie cake with frosting and a cherry and rainbow sprinkles.


And who doesn't like cake? Especially with rainbow sprinkles


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Things went very smooth. Currently running cm10 non kexec

Thanks again

SGS3 production


----------

